# Elective C Section



## clashann (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi,
I was wondering how many mums on here decided to have a c section. Was is easy to request? did your obs try and convince you otherwise?

The reason I ask is that after a very traumatic induction nearly 2 years ago, I am absolutely petrified of having to go through it again. I had polyhydramnios which wasn't spotted until my waters were broken and my oxytocin drip wasn't inserted correctly, once it was spotted (by the huge swelling on my arm) and inserted correctly, the dose was far too high and I was having contractions one on top of the other. It is something I would rather not go through again and the worry of it is spoiling my enjoyment of being pregnant 

Many of the women at my antenatal clinic end up having an emergency section due to a failed induction so do you think my chances are high of getting a c section if I request it?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi, I can't personally answer your question, but we have had a previous thread on this subject which may be of some help:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=18141


----------



## Monkey (Oct 10, 2011)

I've not read the thread yet that northerner's posted a link to (but will - thank you!) but I'd expect your chances of being able to request a section and having one, being diabetic are very high.

I was offered a choice of elective section or 38w induction with my son (2yrs ago) and opted for induction. My obs was very straight with me, and said that 75% of inductions at 38-39w in T1 diabetics at our hospital ended in emergency sections. 

If we're fortunate enough to have another, I fully expect to be advised to have a section, and would be pushing for one. 

Have you seen the NICE guidelines? Quote:

1.4.1 Timing and mode of birth
1.4.1.1 Pregnant women with diabetes who have a normally grown fetus should be offered elective birth through induction of labour, or by elective caesarean section if indicated, after 38 completed weeks.
1.4.1.2 Diabetes should not in itself be considered a contraindication to attempting vaginal birth after a previous caesarean section.
1.4.1.3 Pregnant women with diabetes who have an ultrasound-diagnosed macrosomic fetus should be informed of the risks and benefits of vaginal birth, induction of labour and caesarean section.

Link to the whole thing here: http://www.nice.org.uk/nicemedia/live/11946/41342/41342.pdf


----------



## clashann (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks both for your replies 

I have had a look at the other thread which was interesting, I have done a little searching on the web on the subject and it seems that I have a very high chance of being allowed a c section because I am diabetic.

The only reason I can think of them saying no is that I have had 2 normal deliveries, 1 was 14 years ago before diabetes (natural labour) and the other induced nearly 2 years ago with diabetes but I think the huge age gap between daughters (so being able to forget alot of the pain 1st time round) and 1 being natural and the other induced has compounded the fear. the induction was ALOT more painful and distressing than the natural birth 

I suppose all I can do is ask. I have an appointment with my obs next week so I will ask her then and in the meantime, I will check out the NICE guidelines


----------



## grahams mum (Oct 11, 2011)

usually if you have complication with a normal bith the first time they are going for a c section the second time unless you really want a natural birth !!!


----------

